# battery size



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

hi all 
need to fit extra battery under fornt seat of new secondhand m/home ducato 04 any ideas what size will fif no problems replacing other battery as plenty of room massive 75ah varta.
its a Burstner t615 on an 04 plate 

many thanks 

joe


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

joe

batteries should go in a sealed (from the habitation area) but vented (to the outside world) box - in case of gassing while the battery charges. Are you sure you've got room for a suitable battery and box under the seat? 

mike


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

many motorhomes have their leisure battery under the seat. Nearly all did ten year ago.

Battery size depends on how much use you put on it. Without knowing your habits it's dificult to say. Do you wild camp? Winter/ summer etc. Do you use a telly? how long for etc?

Bob


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I am in the process of putting two 86AH Numax sealed maintenance free batteries in my Nuevo, one under the drivers seat and one under the bench seat behind the drivers seat in a plasic battery box. When i queried the place where i bought the batteries (Tanya) about venting i was told it was not necessary because they were sealed. Chasper.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

joedenise said:


> hi all need to fit extra battery under fornt seat of new secondhand m/home ducato 04 any ideas what size will fif no problems replacing other battery as plenty of room massive 75ah varta. its a Burstner t615 on an 04 plate


Joe.
Bung in as large as you can. Bearing in mind to make sure you have sufficient clearance for the terminal posts to clear the metal rails of the seat...!!! 8O

We have a 110 a/h under the drivers seat (LHD) and two more 110 a/h under the settee. 
If ever you do flatten the leisure batteries and the recharge could produce some gassing, make sure you have plenty of ventilation to be on the safe side.

Ray.

p.s. sorry just checked and they are all 110 a/h batteries.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Battery Size*

I have a 75Ah battery under each seat, both are vented by a peice of pipe from one side of battery through a hole in the floor, had to cut a piece of rubber mat to get pipe through. I dont think you will get a battery any larger than 85Ah under your seat base.
Ian.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Think Elecsol 100Ahs fit under most seats OK


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry just had to revise my post as in checking all my leisure batteries are only 110 a/h. 
13¼" long x 9" high x 7" wide.
This is under the drivers seat base on a 2000 Fiat Ducato/Hobby.

Ray.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

We didn't have a leisure battery in our MHFiat Ducato) when we bought it so bought one and there's no way it'll go under any of the seats.We have it sat on the carpeted area in front of the passenger seat.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

rraf - that doesn't sound very safe? 

Are you saying that there's nowhere for it to go, or that it just won't fit in the sapce under the seat? I can't believe there's no place for a leisure battery in your van? :?


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

There seems to be enough room if youi had a flat :? battery but for our bulky one,it just won't go.I guess it would fit if you unbolted the seat but even then I would be concerned about the terminals on the underside of the seat as it moved. :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

rraf said:


> There seems to be enough room if youi had a flat :? battery but for our bulky one,it just won't go.I guess it would fit if you unbolted the seat but even then I would be concerned about the terminals on the underside of the seat as it moved. :roll:


Hi again rraf.
Yes you do need to unbolt the seat with the runners to even check the electrolyte. So installing or changing a battery would require same.

It appears that most Fiat base vehicles do have a second or leisure battery under the seat so I would seriously consider putting yours there.
OK be aware of the terminals not coming into contact with the metal parts of the seat.

Once the seat is out you should be able to accommodate a sizeable battery easily.

Ray.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Ray,
I really didn't think it possible for this type to fit in there nor be practical but as you have said that's where it should go,then I'll fit it.I assumed that the two partitions that are removable from the front/back of underneath the seats were for access to the battery as as I couldn't get ours under there,I assumed I had purchased the wrong shape/size.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just in case it helps rraf.Heres some pics of my seat. Just noticed how dusty it is under there.
Yes it's tight but possibly designed like that.

Ray.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Ray,
Thank you for the piccies.Yes it does look tight but as you say must be designed that way.I'll go and see if it'll fit in and post later.
Thank you again.

Lynne :wink:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi all from Joe

Thanks for all the replies. I had one fitted under the seat in the Hymer and that was a 110 but the seats look smaller in the Burstner. I'll take the seat off and measure it properly and will fit a 110 if it fits, as we very rarely go on hook-up but then again no TV.

Joe


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

just a quick add on after upgrading batteries next job will be solar panel as when we bought it were told it had a solar panel but once home and read all bumpf found its only 12 watt !!!

but rest of van is great

joe


----------

